# VWvortex Feature Car - Andrew McDermott's 1989 GTI 16v



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

It takes a certain kind of person to commit to tearing down a project car while on the way to a photoshoot for a major print magazine feature. Chino, California, resident Andrew McDermott is that kind of person.
Andrew purchased this 1989 GTI 16v back in 1993 and has spent the last 15 years "tweaking it." In 2006, Eurotuner magazine considered the GTI tweaked enough to run as a feature car. It was the day of the shoot where, as Andrew puts it, "I should have been proud and happy to have my car shot for a major magazine, but the truth is I was really, really bummed." He was bummed because on the way to the shoot location in the canyons of Malibu, Andrew was following behind ET editor Greg Emmerson and found it frustratingly difficult to keep his modified GTI within sight of the lead car's taillights. No big deal, right? You might assume Emmerson was driving some tricked-out M3, R32, or even a 911. "Actually," Andrew replies meekly, "he was driving a totally stock Jaguar X-Type." No wonder he wasn't happy, and when Greg exited his gussied-up Ford Mondeo and mentioned to Andrew that he was surprised he couldn't keep up, that was just a little more than he could take...
*FULL STORY...*


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: VWvortex Feature Car - Andrew McDermott's 1989 GTI 16v ([email protected])*

Congrats on the feature Andrew! I love the look of the car and hope you end up keeping it


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

title reads 83 GTI. ... now I can go back & read the story


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*

dam it







beat me to it on pouting the oil cooler in front of the car oooooo well thats one bad @$$ car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sead (Sep 3, 2002)

Car looks great, good job!


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (Sead)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i am with ya on the angry keyboards http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

*Re: (.:Carlik:.)*

Me confused too, 83 GTI in title, 89 GTI in story.
This car is in the USA and not an imported euro car, right? They didnt do 16V in 83 Anyway.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (.:Carlik:.)*

83?







First time we are ahead of Germany in getting new models.


----------



## Gin (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (Rage In The Machines)*

Awesome. The oil cooler is dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## Deutsche_Maschine (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: (Rage In The Machines)*

Andreeeewwww!







I better see this thing at the Pt. Reyes this year, if it's not sold by then.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: VWvortex Feature Car - Andrew McDermott's 1989 GTI 16v ([email protected])*

Good Job Mr.Andrew http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

always liked the looks of this one


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: (joedubbs)*

oh, its for sale? Anyone have a link? I'd thrash that thing in a heartbeat.
Very unique. I love it!


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

anybody got a link to the before pics?


----------



## ShockerWorthy (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTrabbIt)*

Beautiful car. Classy Interior, very nice!


----------



## Andrew McDermott (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ShockerWorthy)*

Thanks everybody!
I want to say thanks to Brad for his support and the article. I want to give a huge shout to *Greg Bradley* For coming up from SoCal to take the pics and meeting with me....twice. Thanks to Bernie for getting the ball rolling for me, and massive thanks to Tomas Sport Tuning who put a ton of time and labor into the car. So many people came through in the clutch. 
Here are some before pics...
















and yes it's for sale..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


_Modified by Andrew McDermott at 4:43 PM 2-7-2009_


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Andrew McDermott)*

Wow. Love the look!


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_title reads 83 GTI. ... now I can go back & read the story









x2, says 83 on the front page but we all know its really an 89


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

FINALLY!
It's been a while since a feature car was on here.
Nice mk2...


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (EyeDoughnutNo)*

My hat's off to you for having the balls to see this project through, and doing it the way that YOU see fit. I completely agree with you about the state of internet forums these days. Its the same thing that has made me cool off lately.....shame really. You would think that enought people would want to forge their own path in this community, but that's not the case. 
Kudo's on not being "sheeple"


----------



## $3000dreamcar (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

Great car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Not my style in a lot of ways, but its completely clear that it is your style, which is awesome. Well done. 
I do have one question though. You talk about setting the suspension high for performance rather than looks(though i think it looks better at this height anyways) and fitting wheels/tires for performance also(again, this fit just looks better anyways too) but why do you have so little camber on the front wheels? setting your front camber to as little as -1.5 deg will make a HUGE difference in handling. setting your toe at 0 will help a lot too. Also, aside from being the cheapest and easiest handling mod you can possibly do, your alignment now doesn't fit the racecar theme aesthetically either. It's a dead giveaway to anyone that knows anything about racecars that it's not a real racecar. sorry.
Again, lots of things on the car aren't my style but I love it all none the less, except the alignment.


----------



## Andrew McDermott (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: ($3000dreamcar)*

the car used to be tracked...but won't be anytime soon. Not looking to spend any more money right now. Besides...I have yet to get the car loose as is.








But I agree, 1.5 in the front and 1/8 toe is a great help. It did have that at one time.


----------



## RY2K (Sep 2, 2003)

NICE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i love that its still a 16v and not swapped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
props on definitely being different dude


----------



## Andrew McDermott (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (RY2K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RY2K* »_NICE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i love that its still a 16v and not swapped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
props on definitely being different dude

Thanks!


----------



## I haz cheezeburgerz (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: VWvortex Feature Car - Andrew McDermott's 1989 GTI 16v ([email protected])*

sick car, I've seen it in person & its very detailed and well done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (Andrew McDermott)*

Very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Arsigi)*

"Well-weathered leather, hot metal and oil
The scented country air
Sunlight on chrome, the blur of the landscape
Every nerve aware"
-Neil Peart http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

inspirational indeed


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: VWvortex Feature Car - Andrew McDermott's 1989 GTI 16v ([email protected])*

Beautiful makeover Andrew. I still remember our stint from Pleasanton, CA to the New Dimensions car show. That's a Cannonball Run I'll never forget. 
Hey....don't let the mongols on the forums ruin your hobby. Focus on driving your car and enjoy your life's other pleasures. A break will cure everything.


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

wow, that shows how long i've been away, it looks totally different!! props and well deserved big guy


----------



## Andrew McDermott (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (Loshambo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Loshambo* »_"Well-weathered leather, hot metal and oil
The scented country air
Sunlight on chrome, the blur of the landscape
Every nerve aware"
-Neil Peart http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

inspirational indeed

classic! Thanks again guys!


----------



## onedropper (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: (Andrew McDermott)*

i, for one, like it better now. and you're a rush fan too!


----------



## unloveable (Mar 4, 2008)

*ReAndrew McDermott)*

Dude looks awesome, I cant stop staring at it, I would like to hear how she sounds, you should post a video on youtube or something, very very nice car,


----------



## Andrew McDermott (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: ReAndrew McDermott) (unloveable)*

it just so happens.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_e6j_1_VLU#


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: ReAndrew McDermott) (Andrew McDermott)*

the sound of your car reminds me of my 2.016v Scirocco


----------



## ZippinVeeDub (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: ReAndrew McDermott) (Space9888)*

looks and sounds great, nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: ReAndrew McDermott) (ZippinVeeDub)*

I've purposely been avoiding reading this article... because I knew it would revive my desire for a nice Mark 2. DAMMIT, I was right!
It's nicely done and I really like the 'your own path' method that you took. Much better than before. It seems as if it were more of a 'me too' car then, now it cannot be confused with anything else and that's terrific!
Bravo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Andrew McDermott (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: ReAndrew McDermott) (Air and water do mix)*

Thanks!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: VWvortex Feature Car - Andrew McDermott's 1989 GTI 16v ([email protected])*

what are those wheels???? they kinda look like the wheels on the gt 500 in gone in 60 seconds


----------



## Andrew McDermott (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: VWvortex Feature Car - Andrew McDermott's 1989 GTI 16v (trutribunal2g)*

Compomotive HB Halibrand replicas


----------



## salteatervw (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: VWvortex Feature Car - Andrew McDermott's 1989 GTI 16v (Andrew McDermott)*

When did you get those wheels??? I went onto Halibrand's website when I saw your feature, I didnt see it on their site. Are they a custom drill????


----------



## nathan (Feb 16, 1999)

absolutely beautiful. mad props.


----------



## lowblackdub (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: (nathan)*

Great article - like where you took the car. Totally agree with your synopsis of the scene in the last couple paragraphs. My applause for doing it "your way". Car looks awesome.


----------



## Andrew McDermott (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: VWvortex Feature Car - Andrew McDermott's 1989 GTI 16v ([email protected])*

check in Eurotuner's Oct issue for a feature...


----------

